# Show Us Yer Bunds!



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

As the title suggests...







...unless it's been done before I'd be interested in seeing what your wearing on a bund strap please...

Particularly interested in whether anyone has tried the O&W Oceanmaster - sixer / niner / vintage on a bund too....

Cheers..H


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Not O&W but i do wear different watches on a bund, even been known to put my Milgauss on one.

Here is a couple of snaps of my Heuer Bund

Dave


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Is my browser freaking out or does the forum say this thread's had over 1,100 views since it was started this morning?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Clum said:


> Is my browser freaking out or does the forum say this thread's had over 1,100 views since it was started this morning?


Er yes that's odd? And increasing too... What!?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you lads for the pics, it began well at least.

There must surely be more out there...? 

....no? :sadwalk:


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a better strap than this - I find the bund pad too small but the watch looks good on it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

howie77 said:


> There must surely be more out there...?


A few more for you







........


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Clum said:


> Is my browser freaking out or does the forum say this thread's had over 1,100 views since it was started this morning?


The forum threads are index-able from Google et al, IIRC, and the threads can be viewed as well.

I suspect the word *Bunds* is a close match for "buns" and that probably brings a swarm of spiders[1] and pervs and curious users descending upon the site. HOPEFULLY the load doesn't hurt the forum (mod or admin, you might want to keep an eye askance on the bandwidth consumption ).

[1] Search engine indexing bots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

On the subject of bunts, I've been hunting all over for a light tan bund and I'm really struggling to track one down - anyone any ideas.

Really like that Glycine - I think I might stick my Combat auto on a bund sometime soon to see what it looks like.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > Is my browser freaking out or does the forum say this thread's had over 1,100 views since it was started this morning?
> ...


Did not know cooking was that popular........ Â Â Â


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

ditch_jockey said:


> On the subject of bunts, I've been hunting all over for a light tan bund and I'm really struggling to track one down - anyone any ideas.
> 
> Really like that Glycine - I think I might stick my Combat auto on a bund sometime soon to see what it looks like.


I've decided to try a bund and have just ordered a tan one of these - any good for you?










:cheers:


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

I do like bunds too. I have just ordered this for my new Laco pilot............


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

ooppps...not too sure if that last post and photo is breaking the rules..? Please forgive me


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine from Roy:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Camos 15j on brown leather;


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

HMT Pilot


----------



## newwy (Jul 19, 2010)

strap change-about fun.........Laco on a bund


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> HMT Pilot


lovely looking watch


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

newwy said:


> strap change-about fun.........Laco on a bund


Great combo,man!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Russian Type 1 from 1946 on brown 'bund'


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bifora (Bidlingmaier?)on a 'home made' bund


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My newly received Bulova Accutron Spaceview (Thank you seller). I thought that it needed a grander strap so here goes!










Mike


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

On the topic of Bunds,have just bought Rlt29 which i understand (asTag prototype) was worn on one.Anyone any experience of whether this works and what size?.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

This strap was made using an original from 1914 (ish) as a template.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Mark


----------

